# Weiand Intanke manifold



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

I just bought the weiand intake and i was wondering if anyone has it on there car and what they think about it


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't want to piss in your Wheaties but I believe the Weiand intake flows _less _than the LS6 (ours stock) intake.....


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

No offense taken. I thought it would be a great intake manifold because it was supposely designed after the ls6 and lingenfelter. I have no clue if its good or a piece of junk.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

diff between the wei and ls6 is low and high end torque, the ls6 gives a better top end while the wei gives more low.


----------

